
Avoid distractions and work in your goals - matiastucci
https://medium.com/@mati/time-93b89f3f9ae8
======
techopoly
Good solid points.

Social media is terrible for high time investment with little return. Reduce
that time and replace it with things you actually want to do at a deeper
level, and your life will be more enjoyable.

